

China's Wanxiang wins U.S. bankruptcy auction for Fisker Automotive - testrun
http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/02/15/us-fisker-auction-idUSBREA1E04B20140215

======
o0-0o
Why are foreign government owned corporations allowed to bid in U.S.
bankruptcy auctions? I mean that, seriously. Taxes and investment are not
really two of America's weak points.

